# Which are Worse, American or European?



## wattsthemighty (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello everyone! My name is Jessica, I'm a college student in the US recently back from living in Florence, Italy. I'm doing a dissertation this year and I was wondering if I could have some expat thoughts. 

My topic is advertising in the USA and in Europe and how they differ. If you dear folks of the world could give me your view, it would help me get a better world prespective. Thanks!

Home Country:
Current Location:
Age:

Do you think your current country or your home country has more sexual ads/ads that use sex to sell?

Where do you think there are more offensive ads, your home country or current country?

Any ads/commercials/printed ads that stand out in your mind as offensive?


Any other thoughts would be great! I'm trying to figure out the different views
from the USA and Europe in terms of whats offensive, too risque, etc.
Thank you guys!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Here's an idea to start you off:
Benetton death row ads outrage America - Americas, World - The Independent


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Two ads stand out in my mind - both European. I thought they were brilliant, but they perhaps would not have met "local standards" back in the US. Both came from German television (which has some of the funniest ads I've ever seen!)

Ad #1: Features a couple in bed, getting amorous. They are caressing and kissing and yes, the woman's breasts are visible. Just as you realize what's going on, cut away to a screen saying something like: "What are you doing watching television?" Back to the couple, who are progressing. Another cut-away to a sign "This is a real waste of your time. You should be doing something constructive." and back and forth like this for the rest of the ad. 

I don't remember what the ad was for. Ultimately, it appeared on probably the last of the signs - but the ad itself was unforgettable. (I was newly arrived in Germany from the US and perhaps I just noticed the ad because it was so different from what you see on US television.)

Ad #2: Shows a rhinoceros and then a gray Kangoo van (a commercial vehicle sold here in Europe). Cut back and forth a few times, then ultimately, the rhinoceros is at the back of the Kangoo, humping it at the rear cargo door. That ad took Germany by storm and there was even a documentary on the making of the ad that played on television. (How they got the rhinoceros, um, mounted in the Kangoo...)

In the US, I've seen plenty of ads I consider tacky, but nothing out and out "offensive." One time, I was rather shocked to see (on CNN no less!) an ad for some sort of herbal penile enhancement that consisted of all the classic adolescent jokes on the subject (e.g. impressing the ladies at poolside when the swim trunks slide off) in the process of dancing around what it was the herbal supplement was supposed to be "enhancing." The ad appeared several times during the week I was in the US and then apparently disappeared. Could have been something unique to the local cable company, I guess. Not exactly "offensive" - actually kind of funny, in a weird sort of way - but completely unexpected on US television.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Ms B (May 9, 2008)

Home Country: UK
Current Location: US
Age: 31

Here are my thoughts on advertising in the US vs UK

1) I saw my first Super Bowl in January. I had heard that people get quite excited by the Super Bowl adverts but I couldn't believe how sexist the adverts were, it was appalling! 

2) I'm amazed that drug companies can advertise on US television. You can't do that in the UK. Plus I am not going to tell my doctor what they should give me just because I saw an advert on TV, I'm going to trust the judgment of a medical person.

3) Car adverts here tend to be "This is a BMW, it is much better than a Ford because..." Again, in the UK you can't do that.

Favourite adds:

Both from the UK. Guiness ones are very good. There are so many restrictions on what you can and can't do when advertising alcohol that drink companies have become really inventive.

Years ago Audi ran a black and white advert featuring a yuppie 20 something male (think American Psycho's Patrick Bateman). He was driving and Audi and making comments like "It's all about wearing the right clothes, being seen in the right place." and other things to make you really hate him.

At the end of the advert he steps out of the car, looks at it, shakes his head saying "Nah" and walks away.

I've wanted an Audi ever since.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How can you determine "worse" without a base line valid for both countries/continents? How do you plan to compare sex/marketing in different cultures? Even within the US?


----------



## wattsthemighty (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you for the thoughts, guys! I guess it only makes sense that there's ad cultural shock, too. I didn't know you couldn't do pharmaceutical ads in the UK, thats very interesting. If you do them here you have to list all the side effects and say if it will actually work or not, haha.
Animals and inanimate objects...sigh. That's one thing you see everywhere, haha, which is rather surprising.
"Worse" is really just to get attention, I am an advertising major after all  It's a 400 page dissertation, so unfortunately going into details about the ethical/cultural/legal base line I'm using for the US/EU comparisons is a pain, so apologies for being vague on my criteria, just needed some raw thoughts 
Thank you everyone for your answers!


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

I think whats considered acceptable in each country really varies. I don't know about this whole can't show pharmaceutical products on TV in England thing, there must be some score. Of course here they say always read the label rather than listing all the possible side affects like they do in America.
In my experience the American TV is pretty restrictive in what it allows, which is funny considering how open the country can be, hence the phrase 'only in America'. Although I think probably it's some of the other European Countries which are the most open minded from what I've seen on TV shows on the subject. There used to be that progream Chris Tarrant did that covered it pretty well Tarrant on TV I think, worth a youtube I suspect


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it helps any, the shock of pharmaceutical ads is something mentioned by nearly all the Europeans I know who have visited the US long enough to watch much US television. The US really is the only country that allows this - though that figures... The US is the only large Western country with no health care system to speak of. (There's health care - just no system for managing it.)

Really, just reviewing the laws related to tv advertising could easily get you well into your 400 pages. In France there are language restrictions (any foreign - i.e. English - words used in advertising must be translated into French). And they have recently banned all advertising on the public channels after 8 pm - and are said to be planning to extend the ban to earlier hours.

In most European countries, advertising may not disparage the competition by name. (No Coke vs. Pepsi tests nor ads!) In fact, I think advertisers are mostly prohibited from mentioning the competition in their ads.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> If it helps any, the shock of pharmaceutical ads is something mentioned by nearly all the Europeans I know who have visited the US long enough to watch much US television. The US really is the only country that allows this - though that figures... The US is the only large Western country with no health care system to speak of. (There's health care - just no system for managing it.)
> 
> Really, just reviewing the laws related to tv advertising could easily get you well into your 400 pages. In France there are language restrictions (any foreign - i.e. English - words used in advertising must be translated into French). And they have recently banned all advertising on the public channels after 8 pm - and are said to be planning to extend the ban to earlier hours.
> 
> ...


While the health care in the USA is not the NHS of the UK, I can tell you for nothing the NHS in the UK is not a true health service.
This is because you have to pay for your dental treatment and will struggle to get an NHS clinic.
Most NHS dentists of old left to go over to the private dental clinics (which the UK has a lot of).

As an example I recently had to get emergency dental treatment and checked out their prices (this was an NHS emergency clinic)

For a check-up the price was:
£16

For a filling the price was:
£50

For a crown:
£200

So unless the NHS can actually get it's own house in order with dental work then I'd not be so inclined to trumpet the UKs NHS.
The NHS is paid for by the middle classes and isn't 'free.'


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

Wayfarer said:


> While the health care in the USA is not the NHS of the UK, I can tell you for nothing the NHS in the UK is not a true health service.
> This is because you have to pay for your dental treatment and will struggle to get an NHS clinic.
> Most NHS dentists of old left to go over to the private dental clinics (which the UK has a lot of).
> 
> ...


Your prices for dental services caught my eye. If you have dental insurance in the USA twice a year check ups are free, a filling can easily get up to $200-300 and a crown is closer to $1000. This is what you would pay on top of your monthly dental premium.
So, stay heathy or else!!


----------

